# Saugeye Fishing at Alum Creek Lake!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's too hot to target muskies right now! So, I went to Alum Creek to troll up some saugeye and crappie! I was using my trolling motor and running my baits down about 6 - 8 feet at approx 1.8 - 2.5 mph changing it up as I went! There's a few tips at the end. I hope you enjoy, and I hope you can use some of these tips to catch some for yourself!!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice video!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Great video!!! Thanks for sharing! The way that little sucker took the rod down in 2:18 you would have thought was a 10lb slob lol Very good camera angle and you kept all the good stuff in that video without any flashy mashy mocha choca BS. Great job man!

I'm actually very interested in your boat set up too.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

kind of curious about the rod holders... Where they from?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I also enjoyed the video. Bummer you lost the bigger one,but atleast you seen it! 
Looked like a really nice evening on the water.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Dovans said:


> kind of curious about the rod holders... Where they from?


 They look like DOWN EAST ROD HOLDERS.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

yeah those look like downeast rod holders to me. I used them in my old boat, but have a rail system in my tracker. I think the old ones are still out in the shed somewhere. Someone need one cheep drop me a PM.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

You have amazing restraint. Still managed to keep it clean even when you lost that Saugeye. 
You must have edited this since you are on Alum. You probably cut out then parts where the wake boats and jets skies decide to ski along side you in the spot you are trolling. 
It is a fun video. You should do some more dude.


----------



## bncw2318 (May 6, 2020)

Great video for sure and I love always blame your buddy classic.


----------



## Jeff Lutz (Jun 9, 2020)

I was that guy that got blamed for not netting the fish! I thought it was a hammer handle, he said it was a fish Ohio! Your spot on with this video! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

The rod holder I mentioned are gone


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it!! Yes, my rod holders are Down East. I especially love them when trolling for muskies, but they handle spinning rods great. They don't do great with bass size baitcasters though. Oh well, no biggie. 

I used to edit in music and stuff, and I just kind of feel it's better without it. I might use it in a spot or 2 in the future, but very sparringly. I do hope I can do a another saugeye video or two soon! I was on Erie today!!!!


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Please no music.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we trolled Alum friday night, caught 10 keeper eyes, one nice largemouth and a real nice smallie, trolling at night is pretty good time,


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> we trolled Alum friday night, caught 10 keeper eyes, one nice largemouth and a real nice smallie, trolling at night is pretty good time,


We were also out trolling Friday night and ended up with around 10 keepers all sent back. Quite a few dinks. I do best an hour before and an hour after sunset and then I struggle to find anything consistent after that on the troll. I think we only landed one fish from 11p-12a and it was a smallmouth. I must need to change tactics or depth as that seems to be the norm for me.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've gotten a few after dark. Seems they come up closer to the surface, or at least that's been my experience the few times I've done it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> We were also out trolling Friday night and ended up with around 10 keepers all sent back. Quite a few dinks. I do best an hour before and an hour after sunset and then I struggle to find anything consistent after that on the troll. I think we only landed one fish from 11p-12a and it was a smallmouth. I must need to change tactics or depth as that seems to be the norm for me.


It's been years since I've consistantly trolled alum after dark in the summer. Like you,we always had are best luck an hour before and after sundown. But our biggest fish usually came after sundown.
All we would do is troll the outside edge of the weedbeds off flats(this was 17-20 years ago). 
This was before I knew how to effectively cast to them up shallow. We would troll 8-16 fow. If we were not on weed edges we were hitting the tops of the points. And going up an down each side.
This was before we had a contour map on our gps. So we would map out our troll passes before we got started.
We had a few go to lures. The medium sized wallydiver in perch or gold. And gold/black #7 plastic shadraps with rattles. And hotntots in any color.


Now casting after dark,like critter said,we usually get them pretty shallow all summer long. I remember one trip we found them chasing bait on some windblown rocks at like 2am in August. They were chasing shad so shallow there top fins came out of the water. We used small floating jerk baits to catch them. 
But for the most part we start 2-6'fow and move deeper if needed.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I remember one trip we found them chasing bait on some windblown rocks at like 2am in August. They were chasing shad so shallow there top fins came out of the water. We used small floating jerk baits to catch them.
> But for the most part we start 2-6'fow and move deeper if needed.


ive tried to duplicate that night many times and it never has been as good as that one epic night.. when i'm casting at night i'm always thowing a stick into the mix though when other things dont work, just in case.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we trolled until 5am, we picked up fish all night, not fast and furious, I'm looking forward to doing some casting after dark. Just north of Cheshire bridge east side of lake was our best spot friday


----------

